# ANOTHER STRAWBERRY PIE!  foamheart's recipe!!



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

Well Nanna and the grand kids loved the first one I did for Easter. They requested another one ASAP. Ok here it is. Will add the whipped cream after it cools and cut.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice job making grannies happy is a world of fun.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job making grannies happy is a world of fun.
> 
> Warren


Oh Yeah! Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks Awesome!!
Foamy will be proud !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome!!
> Foamy will be proud !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. Foamy has a very tasty recipe. We love it. Second pie was better than the first.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

You gotta quit posting these great looking pies.  I'm STILL waiting for some decent strawberries.
Gary


----------



## Hawging It (May 24, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> You gotta quit posting these great looking pies.  I'm STILL waiting for some decent strawberries.
> Gary


They are awesome!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 25, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job making grannies happy is a world of fun.
> 
> Warren



Hawging It Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

